# Mass Militia Button, Lake Diving Find 2017



## riverdiver (Nov 15, 2017)

This is my button find of the year while lake/river diving in NH for Bottles.
It is a Civil War era mass militia cuff button in horrible shape but still in my collection!


----------



## Mikez (Nov 16, 2017)

Hey riverdiver, what up neighbor?
I'm in Ma not far from NH.

That's a really cool find. You don't expect civil war relics in NH, especially from other states.
Any idea why it was there? Any historical context? Or just one of those random things. 

If you spot stuff like that, you must be able to spot points. Stone tools etc. Around here the chips of white quartz are the giveaway. If you see small flat Sharp chips of quartz collecting on a sand bar, pay close attention to any larger pieces. They'll be tools.


----------



## riverdiver (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi Mikez,

I have found other civil war buttons on this site over the years, it is adjacent to an old GAR structure. I think they cleaned out their stock of civil war items by discarding them into the river. As it is, I have found stone points and drills as well as Native pottery here over the years and have posted them on here. These 3 pics is a good representation of an average dive for me in NH.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 16, 2017)

Cool button her is a picture of mine that I got this year.


----------



## Mikez (Nov 16, 2017)

Good stuff! Love those pipes.

You're making me want to break out mask and snorkle.

I will be in the water next season wading anyway. Getting a little deeper can only help. Gets me to bottles nobody else has seen.


----------



## riverdiver (Nov 17, 2017)

That my friend it does!


----------



## riverdiver (Nov 17, 2017)

Ooooh a Navy button, very nice!


----------



## stc1993 (Feb 20, 2018)

A lot of good finds there.


----------



## riverdiver (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank you stc1933


----------

